# Where is..



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Maven now?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

he was here around the draft.Not sure now.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

What about HAP / SMILE / <Whatever>?

Is he going to take the gravey train on over to the Celts board (Telfair)?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

too many stupid *** posters got to him.He still checks in but he is no longer a mod.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

southnc said:


> What about HAP / SMILE / <Whatever>?


I was wondering about that myself.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

chromekilla said:


> too many stupid *** posters got to him.He still checks in but he is no longer a mod.


 That's too bad. Whilst I've seen some positive criticisms of both Blazer players & personnel, I 've rarely seen any personal attacks towards individual posters or incredibly stupid posts. But, maybe I'm more forgiving then others. :biggrin: 

Although, I have to admit it was a bit strange to see the name changes (Hap to Smile, etc).

Really cannot understand what would make someone give up the "mod" postion on a lively & entertaining board (take a bow, everyone), other than "outside" issues.

I hope he makes it back. :angel:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Meh.It wasnt weird at all the name change people do it all the time here.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

chromekilla said:


> Meh.It wasnt weird at all the name change people do it all the time here.


I still miss Zidane.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i hope hap is ok 

wonder what he thinks of the moves, kind of miss him plus if one think he is good at its sending in questions to courtside!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I hope he comes back as well. He was good people.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

A lotta people treated Hap like ****. I'm not suprised he stopped posting. He was one of the better ones.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

southnc said:


> What about HAP / SMILE / <Whatever>?


 Smile was a strong defender of Nash. Both Nash and Smile logged many hours on the computer (Smile here and Nash returning emails). Nash is gone, Smile is gone.

Smile=Nash :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> A lotta people treated Hap like ****. I'm not suprised he stopped posting. He was one of the better ones.


 I miss his takes on this board as well . . . but call it like it is . . . he dished out as much as he got.

I always said he would have got along much better on the board if he wasn't a mod. I think it is hard to get into controversial debates on the board while being a mod . . . not saying it was his fault, it just creates a weird vibe.

Anyways, if your out there smile, come on back and give us your take on draft day . . . that way we can start treating you like **** again . . . lighten up people that was a joke . . .


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> A lotta people treated Hap like ****. I'm not suprised he stopped posting. He was one of the better ones.


I agree. I wish that "bald bandit" would come back.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> A lotta people treated Hap like ****. I'm not suprised he stopped posting. He was one of the better ones.


 Well, I have to diagree with your conclusion. First off, in my own occasional "disagreements" with Hap, I did notice a bit of over-zealous behavior from him that is not consistant with a typical Mod. Think of an ideal mod as being like a Jedi - always calm and open-minded. Hap was not. That does not make him a bad poster or anything - just not an ideal mod, which he apparently realized on his own.

However, it was those spectacular "battles" he had with *bball....* that were the most memorable - *and entertaining*. I've learned in my long years about getting into serious disagreements with femalians - talk about a no-win scenario. :biggrin:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

southnc said:


> Think of an ideal mod as being like a Jedi - always calm and open-minded. Hap was not.


Very few mods are like that...it's an unpaid and untrained position, and all the mods are human. This forum, in particular, has lots of aggressive personalities...Hap definitely took far more abuse than he ever responded to. Very few people are capable of taking unlimited abuse without ever snapping back; assuming mods aren't humans or are "Jedi," is a mistake.

People who actually got snapped back at, of course, remember only that. But over the years he was a mod, he took a tremendous amount of abuse, most of which he ignored or responded to mildly.

Basically, Hap actually wanted to do a good job and has definitely been the most committed mod this forum has ever had. If he didn't care, he wouldn't have become frustrated and stepped down.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> A lotta people treated Hap like ****. I'm not suprised he stopped posting. He was one of the better ones.


Yeah.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Join me in sporting a Hap avatar in support of brining back our beloved poster!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Smile was a strong defender of Nash. Both Nash and Smile logged many hours on the computer (Smile here and Nash returning emails). Nash is gone, Smile is gone.
> 
> Smile=Nash :biggrin:



That may just bring him back. I do miss his arguments with Ed.

gatorpops


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

HAp come home its time to give you oppinion about the moves made


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

gatorpops said:


> That may just bring him back. I do miss his arguments with Ed.
> 
> gatorpops


 Those were classic . . . except I noticed I would have a headache after reading through it all. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> HAp come home its time to give you oppinion about the moves made


 Especially the Telfair trade . . .


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

southnc said:


> However, it was those spectacular "battles" he had with *bball....* that were the most memorable - *and entertaining*. I've learned in my long years about getting into serious disagreements with femalians - talk about a no-win scenario. :biggrin:



Oh no you didn't say that [typed with female fingers while shaking the head]


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Hap is still here peeps.He could be in his regular name he could of changed it he could be a totaly new poster.He recently left me a pm letting me know.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Boobnomore I belive is his new name. :biggrin:


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Those were classic . . . except I noticed I would have a headache after reading through it all. :biggrin:


Yeah, I had a hard time finishing with them both. 

Are they both Lawyers? :angel: 

gatorpops


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

ed o is hap is just a smart guy.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I agree. I wish that "bald bandit" would come back.



He's *bald* too!  

gatorpops


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

chromekilla said:


> Hap is still here peeps.He could be in his regular name he could of changed it he could be a totaly new poster.He recently left me a pm letting me know.


So much for keeping a secret huh?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I didn't break any secret cause there wasn't one to begin with.Im just saying that he is still here and he might have a new username or he might be his old self u will have to wonder about that.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

chromekilla said:


> I didn't break any secret cause there wasn't one to begin with.Im just saying that he is still here and he might have a new username or he might be his old self u will have to wonder about that.



I don't have to wonder about anything....I see all! :biggrin:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

twightlight zone music]dududududdudu[music]


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

chromekilla said:


> twightlight zone music]dududududdudu[music]


I only hear the theme to x-files.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

chromekilla said:


> twightlight zone music]dududududdudu[music]


He may well have found the fountain of youth and gotten much younger, and green???

gatorpops


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

chromekilla said:


> ed o is hap is just a smart guy.


Great at arguing from emotion. Ed does not seem to have any. :biggrin: 

gatorpops


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Very few mods are like that...it's an unpaid and untrained position, and all the mods are human. This forum, in particular, has lots of aggressive personalities...Hap definitely took far more abuse than he ever responded to. Very few people are capable of taking unlimited abuse without ever snapping back; assuming mods aren't humans or are "Jedi," is a mistake.
> 
> People who actually got snapped back at, of course, remember only that. But over the years he was a mod, he took a tremendous amount of abuse, most of which he ignored or responded to mildly.
> 
> Basically, Hap actually wanted to do a good job and has definitely been the most committed mod this forum has ever had. If he didn't care, he wouldn't have become frustrated and stepped down.


With all due respect, I've seen quite a few posting battles where he dished out a lot more than he took back, although he did soften just a tiny bit in the last month. He may have gotten a lot of crap but that's because he was posting on darn near every thread. I'm sure he was a committed mod and all that, but I think the one thing that was irksome is that you can't put mods on ignore. There are way too many times I'd love to be able to ignore the mods..especially when they disagree with me... :wink:


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Minstrel said:


> Very few mods are like that...it's an unpaid and untrained position, and all the mods are human. This forum, in particular, has lots of aggressive personalities...Hap definitely took far more abuse than he ever responded to. Very few people are capable of taking unlimited abuse without ever snapping back; assuming mods aren't humans or are "Jedi," is a mistake.
> 
> People who actually got snapped back at, of course, remember only that. But over the years he was a mod, he took a tremendous amount of abuse, most of which he ignored or responded to mildly.
> 
> Basically, Hap actually wanted to do a good job and has definitely been the most committed mod this forum has ever had. If he didn't care, he wouldn't have become frustrated and stepped down.


Wrong. If you're a _good mod_, then you won't let the stupid **** that other people say get to you. It is just that simple. I liken a mod getting offended by something someone on a forum says to them to a 5 year old kid going up to Shaquille O'Neal, calling him a poopy head, and then Shaq get's his britches in a bundle over it and punches him out. It's plain immature, and I'm sure hap knows it. *Anybody* leaving under those circumstances is acting off of foolish pride, and foolish pride alone. Suck it up, and roll with the punches. 

I always say, "if you can't stand the heat, get your *** out of the kitchen." I guess hap couldn't stand the heat.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Zybot said:


> I only hear the theme to x-files.


Twight light zones goes dudududud u are about to enter a dimension one past sound and mind or something like that xfiles goes du,du,du,du du du wheoeoe dandana very differnt.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> Wrong. If you're a _good mod_, then you won't let the stupid **** that other people say get to you. It is just that simple. I liken a mod getting offended by something someone on a forum says to them to a 5 year old kid going up to Shaquille O'Neal, calling him a poopy head, and then Shaq get's his britches in a bundle over it and punches him out. It's plain immature, and I'm sure hap knows it. *Anybody* leaving under those circumstances is acting off of foolish pride, and foolish pride alone. Suck it up, and roll with the punches.


Sorry, that's ridiculous. Years of being attacked as a "nazi," "arrogant," etc (as all mods are, but moreso on this forum than most others) is very different from a five year old calling Shaq a silly name. Especially when you can't snap back because you're expected to be a "Jedi."

Being a moderator is a difficult job, because nearly every decision you make is going to upset someone. Being a moderator aggravates lots of people, and Hap took it longer than most moderators on this site have and on one of the more aggressive (not a positive quality) forums on the site. Moderators leave their positions quite often (or just stop moderating without officially stepping down) due to the aggravation, so it's clearly a more stressful job than you wish to believe.

It's easy to criticize when you don't have to deal with it.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> Being a moderator is a difficult job, because nearly every decision you make is going to upset someone. Being a moderator aggravates lots of people, and Hap took it longer than most moderators on this site have and on one of the more aggressive (not a positive quality) forums on the site. Moderators leave their positions quite often (or just stop moderating without officially stepping down) due to the aggravation, so it's clearly a more stressful job than you wish to believe.



You know I have heard this before, and I have no doubt there is some truth to that. I also don't know what goes on behind the closed doors of PMs. But in the forum itself, I have only seen smile have these kind of issues, not the other mods.

Again what I think it is, is smile has a way of arguing that rub some posters the wrong way. This, of course, isn't a trait isolated to smile as other posters argue in a way that rub posters the wrong way (no comment please). But throw on the fact he was a moderator that frequently exercised his "moderator power" and it created a strange atmosphere.

I'm sure all the mods support him since he carried the bulk of the work, but that just embedded the feeling of unfairness. (I've never seen a modorator acknowledge that he was part of the tension being created. Another moderator's response was always it's a tough thankless job, leave smile alone.)

Anyways this is really meant to try and be constructive. Now the issue is which new poster is hap/smile/tb/oc/bnb . . . my money is on Rick Ross. :biggrin:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> A lotta people treated Hap like ****. I'm not suprised he stopped posting. He was one of the better ones.


Can you blame him with garbage like this being posted? 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=283165

There are a million other forums, he's probably at Olive, ESPN or many many others for awhile, I am sure he'll return.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Sorry, that's ridiculous. Years of being attacked as a "nazi," "arrogant," etc (as all mods are, but moreso on this forum than most others) is very different from a five year old calling Shaq a silly name. Especially when you can't snap back because you're expected to be a "Jedi."
> 
> Being a moderator is a difficult job, because nearly every decision you make is going to upset someone. Being a moderator aggravates lots of people, and Hap took it longer than most moderators on this site have and on one of the more aggressive (not a positive quality) forums on the site. Moderators leave their positions quite often (or just stop moderating without officially stepping down) due to the aggravation, so it's clearly a more stressful job than you wish to believe.
> 
> It's easy to criticize when you don't have to deal with it.



I tend to agree that being a mod is a tough job.

Especially on this board. There's that vague rule/line of personal / non-personal attacks that gets crossed quite a bit. If the mod does nothing, then someone gets pissed because they feel others are breaking the rules. If the mod edits the post, then the poster gets pissed because they feel the mod is making this place into a sandbox.

One thing that irks me to no end is when people argue that "you shouldn't let posters on an Internet board bug you, if it's that big of a deal then you should leave." Sometimes it's just nice to be able to discuss specifics of the Blazers w/ other knowledgeable people who have opinions different from your own. But when they throw out an insult and then try that crap, it really seems like the poster in question isn't that much different than a three year old and they need to be the one to take a time out.

If I haven't said it before, thanks mods!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> You know I have heard this before, and I have no doubt there is some truth to that. I also don't know what goes on behind the closed doors of PMs. But in the forum itself, I have only seen smile have these kind of issues, not the other mods.
> 
> Again what I think it is, is smile has a way of arguing that rub some posters the wrong way. This, of course, isn't a trait isolated to smile as other posters argue in a way that rub posters the wrong way (no comment please). But throw on the fact he was a moderator that frequently exercised his "moderator power" and it created a strange atmosphere.


I agree that he had a style of arguing that bothered some people (lots of us do...I know my style of arguing [unintentionally] annoys various people because they've told me), but mostly it came as "poster Hap" and not as "moderator Hap." The problem is, lots of people refused to see the distinction...if they felt annoyed by a basketball-related argument with Hap, they often conflated that with him as a moderator. There were people who had frequent disagreements with Hap on Blazer stuff that would try to bait him constantly and pile on when one of his moderator decisions was being questioned. You can probably see how that would get frustrating.

I don't think Hap was a perfect mod. I think he did the best he could with a tough assignment for a lot longer than most would. I think the forum is better off for his having spent the time over the past 2-3 years. Just my opinion, as a long-time poster who was not affiliated with this forum as a mod until just recently.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

in my experience being a mod is a position for motivating and growing the forum from a more neutral and impartial point , not getting into it with everyone , masking swearing , never being able to let anything go and never just agreeing that people have differing opinions and to just let it be.

the main reason i stopped posting here as much was because you just couldnt state an opinion anymore , cause there was a bunch of homers ready to jump on anyone that deviated from the rose-colored party line. i dont mind bringing up stats, history, performances sometimes etc but it was needed with great regularity here....basically the 'fun' factor the board had just fell through the floor for me .


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

BlayZa said:


> in my experience being a mod is a position for motivating and growing the forum from a more neutral and impartial point , not getting into it with everyone


Misconception. Moderators aren't expected to be "neutral" in terms of opinion or refrain from arguing. Moderators are allowed to argue and debate just as much as any other poster.

The only neutrality moderators are expected to show is in their moderating, not playing favourites as to how they enforce the rules. They can absolutely take sides in basketball-related debates and argue it to the hilt. If moderators lost that, nobody would be a moderator because they'd have lost the entire reason to take part in a discussion forum.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

BlayZa said:


> in my experience being a mod is a position for motivating and growing the forum from a more neutral and impartial point , not getting into it with everyone , masking swearing , never being able to let anything go and never just agreeing that people have differing opinions and to just let it be.
> 
> the main reason i stopped posting here as much was because you just couldnt state an opinion anymore , cause there was a bunch of homers ready to jump on anyone that deviated from the rose-colored party line. i dont mind bringing up stats, history, performances sometimes etc but it was needed with great regularity here....basically the 'fun' factor the board had just fell through the floor for me .


Almost all other forums are FILLED with near worthless "just stated opinions", such as:

"Telfair is the bomb!"

"Webster is going to be an all-star every year."

"The Blazers suck, and will always suck cause Paul Allen is an idiot."

I for one, am thrilled that posts like that either get ignored or "jump(ed) on", and this is a place where the discussion veers into the more intelligent and substantive.

Course I whip out the dancing bannanas from time to time too. It's all in the balance.

The rose-colored party line comment I don't get. If you were a rose-colored homer, you were questioned. If you were a pessimist (realist as EdO likes to point out), you were questioned. People want to debate and they want your arguments substantiated.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

chromekilla said:


> ed o is hap


There's a possibiility I hadn't considered.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I must confess......

I am Hap....very happy to be here with you all! :biggrin: 

I am, however, a personal friend of Webster. So, any questions you have for him, be sure to forward to me. Just nothing about the TV show....


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

gambitnut said:


> There's a possibiility I hadn't considered.


That isint what i said.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

chromekilla said:


> That isint what i said.


I know that isn't what you meant, but it was too funny to pass up. :biggrin:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

alright.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I must confess......
> 
> I am Hap....very happy to be here with you all! :biggrin:
> 
> I am, however, a personal friend of Webster. So, any questions you have for him, be sure to forward to me. Just nothing about the TV show....


Tell Webster that I love him! I really do! 

He is such a great kid, who will bring great things to our beloved Trail Blazers, on and off the court!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Join me in sporting a Hap avatar in support of brining back our beloved poster!


Done.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Join me in sporting a Hap avatar in support of brining back our beloved poster!



I would but I don't want to give up my bird!! Sorry Hap. :clown: 

I do miss you. You were one of the posters that caused me to join after a year of just reading.

gatorpops


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Go Back To Being Hap!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I want to change my name, how can I do that? I want to be: The Fan formally known as Thylo

or 

Flapjack

or

Not Hap

or

Royters

or

Blazer Lox

or

Ted Danson

or

my babies daddy

or

Todd Gak

or 

Fetzer Valve



In fact, I would be willing to have the board choose my new name for me. It could be a fun thread.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

thylo said:


> I want to change my name, how can I do that?


You can PM an Administrator (DaBullz, TomBoerwinkle#1, truebluefan, Petey are probably your best bets as they're the most active) with the request.



> In fact, I would be willing to have the board choose my new name for me. It could be a fun thread.


I vote for IsiahRiderFan467


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Kind of an obscure reference to a player hit by a basketball, but how about

BoomBoomIsABadBadMan


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Okay Ananomyous Gambler, I have to ask this. You've been a member of this board for less than 2 months and are averaging almost 2500 rep points for each post. Are you *HAP*py? You must *SMILE* every time you post something. This is an amazing feat.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

How do you like me now Hap? :biggrin:


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

chromekilla said:


> That isint what i said.



Who said it? :angel: 


gatorpops


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

graybeard said:


> Okay Ananomyous Gambler, I have to ask this. You've been a member of this board for less than 2 months and are averaging almost 2500 rep points for each post. Are you *HAP*py? You must *SMILE* every time you post something. This is an amazing feat.


Hey, if I said I was HAP-py, then I would no longer be anonymous! 

But, no, i'm not Hap. My posting is pretty different from his style. My posting is, in fact, almost identical to another poster...

But, on to more interesting topics.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

to me


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> Hey, if I said I was HAP-py, then I would no longer be anonymous!
> 
> But, no, i'm not Hap. My posting is pretty different from his style. My posting is, in fact, almost identical to another poster...


Welcome back, mixum! :clap:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Pwned.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> But, no, i'm not Hap. My posting is pretty different from his style. My posting is, in fact, almost identical to another poster...
> 
> But, on to more interesting topics.


 I hope you are Backboard Cam . . . because I really miss his A-V contribution to the board.

Am I right?


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Can you blame him with garbage like this being posted?
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=283165
> 
> There are a million other forums, he's probably at Olive, ESPN or many many others for awhile, I am sure he'll return.


I have to defend myself here. Hap went ballistic when I made a joking post. There was a off topic thread asking "Who are the best Villians?" I jokingly said "Hap & Mixum". Next thing I know, Hap is calling me an idiot and a sucky poster and a few other choice terms. I don't post a great deal, but he and I have had a few set too's. My biggest complaint with the dude was that he really tried to belittle people. I do think that he did a bit of name calling and then when he was a mod, he edited other people. I'm sure he is a good guy, but can't say I miss him.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

furball said:


> I have to defend myself here. Hap went ballistic when I made a joking post. There was a off topic thread asking "Who are the best Villians?" I jokingly said "Hap & Mixum". Next thing I know, Hap is calling me an idiot and a sucky poster and a few other choice terms.


Hap wasn't a moderator then, and he resented being belittled again even after he stepped down to avoid it. Don't use that weak sauce "I was joking." If you don't want to be belittled, don't provoke other people. 

Don't try to pawn off all responsibility on Hap. You know you started that, and nobody would have been belittled if you hadn't made your comment.

And he's never edited a poster's comments towards him. That, it should be noted, is another annoying aspect of the job of being moderator: often, you get _less_ protection from attacks than normal people, because many moderators won't edit things aimed at them, due to conflict of interest, even if it really should be edited. So they have to (based on their own ethics, not site rules) allow personal attacks to remain in place.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I got your "weak sauce". And I was kidding. It was a freaking joke. Everybody knows that Hap has a bit of reputation as being a bit of a Board Bully. I thought it was funny to call him a "villian". Anyone else would have thought it was funny, but ole' Hap-e is a bit sensitive these days. And so are his moderator buddies. Look, I come here to talk basketball not get into conflicts with mods and Hap. And I still think Gerald Greene will be better than Martell. :cheers:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

furball said:


> Everybody knows that Hap has a bit of reputation as being a bit of a Board Bully.


No, that's just what his detractors call him. An attempt to call him a jerk without actually getting edited. It's baiting and exactly what he got sick of...it's obviously not a joke, anymore than you took being called a worthless poster as a "joke."

Again, don't provoke others and then whine about being belittled. Neither your nor Hap's comments were appropriate, but you weren't a victim.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

In any case, I'm not willing to let this become a thread where the merits of a poster are debated. That isn't appropriate. PM me if you have further comments you need to relay.


----------

